# comunicacion celular-pc



## luis enrique aliaga

hola quisiera que alguien me pueda ayudar quisiera saber como puedo comunicar un celular con una PC de modo que cuando se llame a este la computadora pueda contestar o mandar información o si es posible detectar las tramas que se transmiten y reciben mediante un programa.
Ojala me puedan ayudar.


----------



## maunix

luis enrique aliaga dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera que alguien me pueda ayudar quisiera saber como puedo comunicar un celular con una PC de modo que cuando se llame a este la computadora pueda contestar o mandar información o si es posible detectar las tramas que se transmiten y reciben mediante un programa.
> Ojala me puedan ayudar.



Sería importante que menciones que tipo de celular tienes y si tienes un cable de datos.

Si esa un teléfono con interfaz para comandos AT, es realmente fácil hacer que conteste el celular la computadora.

Para mandar información ya no es tan simple... si quieres enviar mensajes GSM es bastante fácil pero por GPRS no lo es.  

Podrías acotar mejor tu problema?

Ni siquiera has mencionado de que sistema operativo estamos hablando o de si piensas hacer un software tu mismo o conseguir alguno ya hecho.

Saludos


----------



## maunix

luis enrique aliaga dijo:
			
		

> Hola te agradesco por la respuesta para empezar quiero conprar un celular que me pueda ser util por el momento tengo el samsung y si tiene cable serial y el software es el que quiero desarrolar de manera que este pueda recibir los mensajes y segun el mensaje con la la ayuda de un uC realizar alguna accion especifica. pero primeramente quiero avanzar paso a paso comenzando por la recepcion de mensajes en PC utilizando un celular como receptor.
> ojala me puedas ayudar
> 
> GRACIAS



Luis, este fue un mensaje que me enviaste en privado el cual responderé en público.

No soy un conocedor de todos los celulares que andan dando vueltas pero casi todos los celulares GSM tienen una interfaz de comunicacion con un puerto serie el cual se puede comunicar con comandos AT.

Verifica si el que te quieres comprar tiene esta posibilidad y apartir de ahí seguiremos con tu proyecto.


----------



## alexanderguida

hola te cuento que en mi empresa hacemos eso que tu quieres hacer y no es tan sencillo pero el mejor telefono para esto es el sonyericsson t68 o t226 o t290..


----------



## eldelpuerto

busca el programa generador de tramas fbus en este foro, y mira que facil te resultará.


----------



## davolo

cheka este link 

http://tocache.org/electronicaupaoforo/YaBB.pl?num=1185505712
saludos


----------



## dragonspirit

Hola a todos!

Tengo un modem wavecom con pila TCP/IP, y necesito utilizarlo para comunicar un PIC con un PC. El PC tendrá otro módem distinto. No he utilizado nunca ningún tipo de comunicación celular, pero he leido mucho sobre GSM, y parece bastante sencillo. El problema es que no encuentro demasiada información sobre GPRS, y no tengo muy claro cual es el procedimiento que tengo q seguir para poder establecer una comunicación.
Tengo entendido que hay q abrir un socket de comunicación (no se como se hace) y entonces establecer la comunicación y empezar a enviar las tramas de datos. 
Me gustaría que me ayudaran en los comandos necesarios para establecer dicha comunicación

Muchas gracias


----------

